
Caltrain canceling San Francisco weekend service until 2019 - shafyy
https://sf.curbed.com/2018/9/25/17901432/caltrain-weeked-sf-service-cancelled-rereoute-closure
======
captain_perl
Can somebody who follows the electrification project explain why diesel is bad
but electric is so good that they have to upgrade?

We're talking billions of dollars for less than 50 miles along an existing
railroad right-of-way. I don't get it.

~~~
mosdl
[http://calmod.org/project-benefits/](http://calmod.org/project-benefits/)

more trains, faster travel times, cheaper to run and less pollution.

------
olliej
Oof, that sucks for many people, but depending on where you were going maybe
takinhtg bart to millbrae and transferring would work? Of course then you have
an expensive Bart trip to go with your expensive Caltrain ticker...

